
MariaDB (MySQL competitor) using Cassandra Storage Engine - EzGraphs
http://blog.mariadb.org/
======
EzGraphs
This seems like it could be really amazing. So you could take your traditional
MySQL Db backed web app, port the web app to AWS and have database scaling
that would be almost as simple as your web/app server. More info on the
architecture here:

<https://kb.askmonty.org/en/cassandra-storage-engine/>

------
EzGraphs
Demo of using Cassandra Storage Engine:

[https://kb.askmonty.org/en/cassandra-storage-engine-use-
exam...](https://kb.askmonty.org/en/cassandra-storage-engine-use-example/)

